# Clausing Colchester 11" Headstock Greabox Leak



## dogbed (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Just moved my lathe to my new space. I noticed the headstock oil was low and there was oil collecting in the coolant pan. I think oil is leaking out of the leadscrew feed shaft bearing. I see a drip hanging from the bearing shoulder. 

I was thinking that if I took all the oil out of the headstock it would definitely stop the leak. What to you guys think? (sarcasm)

Is this common?
Anyone know what a possible remedy may be? New bearing? Honestly I would consider this an undertaking but doable. 

I haven't changed the oil since I got it last year That has been on the list for a while and it looks like it just moved closer to the top. 

I decided to crack it open, mostly out of curiosity. I will attach the pics. I had to use a sharp chisel to gingerly tap the seal open.


----------



## Cheeseking (Dec 25, 2014)

Ha.  Looks familiar!   (iir We have identical lathes )  I doubt you need a new bearing tho.  Im guessing pretty much all of them leak/seep oil from various orifices.   I suppose it depend on the severity.   Mine leaked out the spindle bearing pretty good when sliding it down the stairs getting it to my shop also.  The "seals"  are not perfect by any means.  I believe the bearing housing is designed to collect oil slung up top and then flow thru the little hole to the bearing itself then back down to the oil bath.  The middle of the sight glass fill line corresponds to the bottom of the spindle bearing.  If you overfill the headstock or tilt it too far it will seep out until the level goes below that point.  
Also, if your leak is coming from either  the leadscrew or feed shaft the headstock wont need to be opened or removed since those are on a separate gearbox that comes off pretty easy.   Typing on a phone so i wont  detail but pm me if you need help.


----------

